# DIY studio desk fight !!!!



## leon chevalier

Our friend @Rodney Money is looking for a new studio desk, so lets help him and give him a little inspiration with a home made studio desk fight !

One rule : Only made from scratch studio desk or office desk hacked allowed !

I start with mine :




Totally made from scratch ! Features : Back light, headphone holder, height adjustable and Berlioz who tell me if I'm writing sh** 

Lets have some fun ! Share your baby !


----------



## BGvanRens

A bit of a mess in this picture. Here is mine, it is a 'prototype'. My dad made it for me, consisting of a steady frame made from iron I think. Wooden plate on top, which I want to be smaller in height and a bit more depth and width. If pushed against the wall there is a small gap for cables to go down. For now, very simple, the next version will also have some space for 19 inch gear. Watching this thread for some useful desk hacks!


----------



## leon chevalier

BGvanRens said:


> A bit of a mess in this picture. Here is mine, it is a 'prototype'. My dad made it for me, consisting of a steady frame made from iron I think. Wooden plate on top, which I want to be smaller in height and a bit more depth and width. If pushed against the wall there is a small gap for cables to go down. For now, very simple, the next version will also have some space for 19 inch gear. Watching this thread for some useful desk hacks!


Nice one


----------



## dahnielson

The simplest setup for my bedroom studio I could come up with after weeks of otherwise overthinking it. LINNMON tabletop (150x75 cm) on adjustable OLOV table legs from IKEA and keyboard on K&M 18810 keyboard stand. Getting IsoAcoustics table stands for the monitors (I've just moved, had them on proper stands before), acoustic treatment and a larger display.


----------



## leon chevalier

dahnielson said:


> The simplest setup for my bedroom studio I could come up with after weeks of otherwise overthinking it. LINNMON tabletop (150x75 cm) on adjustable OLOV table legs from IKEA and keyboard on K&M 18810 keyboard stand. Getting IsoAcoustics table stands for the monitors (I've just moved, had them on proper stands before.)


I've bought the same table legs from IKEA, surprisingly cheap!


----------



## Nils Neumann

30€ for the wooden board. Supported by two old Peavey boxes I had left. No need for a expensive studio desk


----------



## leon chevalier

Nils Neumann said:


> 30€ for the wooden board. Supported by two old Peavey boxes I had left. No need for a expensive studio desk


How do you play that guitar  ?


----------



## Hannes_F

I don't have a desk at all. Computer keyboard is on piano keyboard, mouse is on my knee. Minimal surface for minimal reflections.


----------



## d.healey




----------



## Michael Antrum

This one is totally made from scratch - but it gets played a lot - so thats the focus. A lot of the composition work is done on a desk with pen and paper.


----------



## Mornats

For mine I used an Ikea VITTSJÖ laptop table. (http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/desks/desk-computer-desks/vittsjö-laptop-table-black-brown-glass-art-80221352/). It fits a Komplete Kontrol S61 keyboard perfectly! It's exactly the same width.

There are a couple of laptop stands tucked under it for the Maschine MkII and Jam.

There's another Ikea laptop stand underneath (http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/desks/desk-computer-desks/vittsjö-laptop-stand-black-brown-glass-art-00250249/). This used to have the Maschine's on before I got the laptop stands. I may pull my PC keyboard and mouse over onto that when I'm working now.


----------



## IFM

What's a figth?


----------



## philskeys

I went with this SKARSTA desk from IKEA because I can adjust the height by turning the crank. The keyboard is on a Qwik-Lock platform-style stand that I can slide back when not needed.


----------



## synthpunk

IKEA Jerker desk. +10 years old, $99. Meatballs were extra  ps @chillbot don't bust my balls about the cabling.


----------



## leon chevalier

IFM said:


> What's a figth?


I've corrected the typo, thanks


----------



## Rex282

Frankendesk


----------



## Aeldude

Pffft, these are all way too fancy. Bow before the "$40-shelves-from-target desk." http://vi-control.net/community/threads/why-buy-a-fancy-desk.59943/


----------



## Alex Fraser

Here's mine. It's.... a desk. From a dodgy internet office supply company. So cheap it didn't come with any fittings, so it's Frankenstein'd together with bits I had lying around and requires routine repairs. Also has a worrying flex.

Also, behold the randomly placed acoustic tile and Alesis Q49 with broken USB port.
(I spend 8 hours a day on this awful thing.)

In all honestly, it's all due a complete upgrade and I'm still undecided on which direction to go. So I soldier on. But that's another thread for another day. Speaker stands are nice though..






Edit: Also, it was like this for a time:






That's a coffee table, foam, cool-box and random DVD's as a keyboard stand.
Where can I collect my prize?


----------



## dbawmp

This cost about $200 in materials total. I was going to get some fancy wood but figured but ended up just faking it with stain. The first one built is the blueish one in the last photo. It was a total hack job and I scrapped it when I moved last year. It would have fallen apart. The first 3 photos are the result of what we learned building the first one.
The guy who helped me, just built a desk last month for another composer and I have to say it is way better than mine. I plan to upgrade again next year.

version 2




version 2




version 2




version 1, hack job


----------



## Rodney Money

leon chevalier said:


> Our friend @Rodney Money is looking for a new studio desk, so lets help him and give him a little inspiration with a home made studio desk fight !
> 
> One rule : Only made from scratch studio desk or office desk hacked allowed !
> 
> I start with mine :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally made from scratch ! Features : Back light, headphone holder, height adjustable and Berlioz who tell me if I'm writing sh**
> 
> Lets have some fun ! Share your baby !


Loving this! Thank you so much.


----------



## higgs

leon chevalier said:


> How do you play that guitar  ?



Fuckin' just like this, that's how:


----------



## leon chevalier

higgs said:


> Fuckin' just like this, that's how:



I should have known, it was a silly question


----------



## sherief83

dbawmp said:


> This cost about $200 in materials total. I was going to get some fancy wood but figured but ended up just faking it with stain. The first one built is the blueish one in the last photo. It was a total hack job and I scrapped it when I moved last year. It would have fallen apart. The first 3 photos are the result of what we learned building the first one.
> The guy who helped me, just built a desk last month for another composer and I have to say it is way better than mine. I plan to upgrade again next year.
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 1, hack job


----------



## leon chevalier

Thank you all for taking the time to share. After 55 hours debating, spitfire and I could not agree on a winner for this fight... So everybody is winning the spitfire orchestra! 

Your prizes are waiting for you in your local post office.


----------



## Alex Fraser

leon chevalier said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to share. After 55 hours debating, spitfire and I could not agree on a winner for this fight... So everybody is winning the spitfire orchestra!
> 
> Your prizes are waiting for you in your local post office.



Hmm. I just got back from my local post office and I think I upset some old ladies. They thought I was ranting about "planes in a box."
When can I expect my prize to arrive then?


----------



## leon chevalier

Alex Fraser said:


> Hmm. I just got back from my local post office and I think I upset some old ladies. They thought I was ranting about "planes in a box."
> When can I expect my prize to arrive then?


My bad, I forgot to tell the pass phrase. It's "Would you marry me?". So with the pass phrase, the old lady will give you your prize.


----------



## HiEnergy

This is what mine looks like. It's custom-built with a very robust kitchen board, two additional wooden planks and some heavy duty furniture legs.
I want to extend it with an 88 keyboard.


----------



## Nils Neumann

higgs said:


> Fuckin' just like this, that's how:



yes!


----------



## John Busby

dbawmp said:


> This cost about $200 in materials total. I was going to get some fancy wood but figured but ended up just faking it with stain.


just curious, how is the keyboard mounted to the table?


----------



## Alex Fraser

As a slight shuffle OT, does anyone else think that a lot of the "pro" commercially available desk solutions look like an ergonomic nightmare?


----------



## synthpunk

The main problem of course is our ergonomic choice, gear, and spec preferences are all different. When you add in budget that's why in the end unless you find a perfect solution you might be better off with DIY, Ikea hacking, or having something custom made.

I do not know how adjustable the new Output desk is but I know a lot of people have said they're 88 note controllers will not fit exactly on it. It's also $500+ usd.

Anyone made a DIY standing Solution by the way? You do get a whole different vibe when playing standing up I find.



Alex Fraser said:


> As a slight shuffle OT, does anyone else think that a lot of the "pro" commercially available desk solutions look like an ergonomic nightmare?


----------



## mac

synthpunk said:


> I do not know how adjustable the new Output desk is but I know a lot of people have said they're 88 note controllers will not fit exactly on it.



Yeah, they have a list of compatible controllers on their website. Seems a bit of an oversight that the majority of 88s are mere millimetres from fitting. Maybe there's an XL version coming.


----------



## dbawmp

johnbusbymusic said:


> just curious, how is the keyboard mounted to the table?



We removed the keyboard from the case so it's just the raw parts. Then we build a wooden tray that it sits in. The tray is then attached. On the first build it was with brackets. On the second it was just laid on the bottom panel.

Here are some photos of the latest build. You can see how the keyboard is fitted.


----------



## kepler

dbawmp said:


> This cost about $200 in materials total. I was going to get some fancy wood but figured but ended up just faking it with stain. The first one built is the blueish one in the last photo. It was a total hack job and I scrapped it when I moved last year. It would have fallen apart. The first 3 photos are the result of what we learned building the first one.
> The guy who helped me, just built a desk last month for another composer and I have to say it is way better than mine. I plan to upgrade again next year.
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 1, hack job


Happen to have the desk plans handy? Been wanting to build my Doepfer into a desk almost exactly like this.


----------



## dbawmp

kepler said:


> Happen to have the desk plans handy? Been wanting to build my Doepfer into a desk almost exactly like this.



PM sent!


----------



## John Busby

dbawmp said:


> PM sent!


I want in on this too pls 
the new build looks awesome by the way! i love it. it's funcional, seems affordable, and creative as hell! great work


----------



## synthpunk

I've seen that at Media Ventures as well. Is the keyboard mechanism still encapsulated in some way BTW? The only reason I ask is as you probably know if dust, dirt, or anything gets on those key contacts you're going to need to clean them at some point.



dbawmp said:


> We removed the keyboard from the case so it's just the raw parts. Then we build a wooden tray that it sits in. The tray is then attached. On the first build it was with brackets. On the second it was just laid on the bottom panel.
> 
> Here are some photos of the latest build. You can see how the keyboard is fitted.


----------



## dbawmp

synthpunk said:


> I've seen that at Media Ventures as well. Is the keyboard mechanism still encapsulated in some way BTW? The only reason I ask is as you probably know if dust, dirt, or anything gets on those key contacts you're going to need to clean them at some point.


The top of the desk (one large piece) is removable. You just unscrew and lift the top off, then you have access to the internals. Side note, the desk top actually needs to press down on the controller for it to function properly, It needs the tension, so I have a thin strip of foam between the controller and top that helps with that. My boss has a desk like you speak of. With his the controller is mounted in a tray that bolts in from the bottom. You remove 4 bolts and the tray drops free.


----------



## robgb

Shitty quality video, but...


----------



## synthpunk

Sweet, what do you have invested into that ? 



robgb said:


> Shitty quality video, but...


----------



## robgb

synthpunk said:


> Sweet, what do you have invested into that ?


The desk cost me about $360 with shipping. I go from sitting to standing an vice versa about every hour or so. Much better for your health.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I've used this custom desk that we sell for more than ten years, as I mentioned in the Commercial Announcements section. But it's based on the same concept as the DIY one. The picture below is from 2005.

It's built mostly out of Ultimate Support hardware. The piano keys are at piano height (about 29-1/2"); the desktop is on drawer slides over the top of it to go between writing and playing positions; and the bridge shelf (on speaker stands) holds the speakers and screens above the sliding desktop.

You're always the right distance from your speakers and screen, and the keyboard and mouse are always in the right position.


----------



## DS_Joost

So I thought I'd chime in since I've just completed my first true home studio setup. This is the first time I've actually got a room for myself, which I love!






My desk is build from the greatest invention coming from Ikea ever: the mighty Kallax.

It is actually just a set of four of these next to each other in front of me, and one on the left behind the Nektar Impact. They are filled with LPs and CDs, and some theory books as well.






Putting four of these next to each other means there is ample room for all my stuff. As you can see I can easily place three monitors at arms length, everything on the desk is perfectly positioned so I can reach it without having to move. Very cool. You can also see a remote control for the light in the studio, which can go through all colors of the rainbow. Love me some blue/purple light for those loungy nights!






The leftmost monitor is a recent addition. I put the Nektar in front of there, complete with an additional mouse and keyboard, making this an ideal synth workstation, whereas the Studiologic SL880 is my grand playing keyboard (and yes, mine works perfectly!)






The Akai is for inputting commands like making notes legato, turning snap on/off and so on. I actually use the drumpads to switch between quantize and grid resolutions. As you can see, there is nothing between the speakers and my ears. They are placed at a perfect height by sitting on a pair of, you guessed it, Kallax closets. Almost the whole of the walls is covered in foam. Even James Dean is modified to be one big absorption panel.

Overall, I really love my studio, and am not planning on leaving anytime soon!


----------



## babylonwaves

so here's mine. i found this place which cuts freeform MDF boards and went for a light arc instead of a strictly rectangular shape for the desk. I found it really makes a difference. the surface is is a natural laminate which helps with the direct reflections from the speakers. the desktop, without the stand, was about €300.-
the speaker and monitor stands are custom made and based on three heavy duty keyboard stands from K&M. all we did was to saw the middle bit out and welded the outer parts together again. the absorbers in between the speakers and the stands are rubbers which are normally used for heavy machines standing on shop floors.







the monitor controller is held by magnets, which i find a simple way to hang something from above






i always had a 88 keys keyboard and i still have it (in the back, where my other keyboards are). interestingly enough, i don't miss it. the 61 keys on the desk i prefer by now, i find it more ergonomic than integrating the keyboard into the desk. i hardly go to the bigger keyboard and play there these days.


----------



## Alex Fraser

babylonwaves said:


> i always had a 88 keys keyboard and i still have it (in the back, where my other keyboards are). interestingly enough, i don't miss it. the 61 keys on the desk i prefer by now, i find it more ergonomic than integrating the keyboard into the desk. i hardly go to the bigger keyboard and play there these days.



Looks great - I love it.
Re the 88 vs 61. This is the approach I've taken now. For me, 61 synth keys on the desk is a lot more comfortable for long working hours than bending over 88 hammers. My arms are supported all day long. I've tried to do the 88-in-front-the-desk so many times now and just can't seem to make it work for me.

Granted, it's a personal thing though.


----------



## Ashermusic

I am guessing that Mark and Alex are not primarily pianists?


----------



## Matt Riley

I was able to get an old desk from Guitar Center for free which I cut off the top and laid a board across to hold my screens and monitors. I think I spent $30 on the board at Home Depot.


----------



## The Darris

Built this piece of shit back in 2011. Haha. The hutch rack mounts put displays too high. I'm looking to build a new one soon but I paid about $150 in lumber and hardware and used my friends shop to construct it. Took a day to build and a day to stain and seal. The desk top detaches from the two side legs to make it less of a pain in the ass. Lessons learned? Use a simple flat desktop and outsource to a rack shelf. It would be easier to keep clean. Picture is from 2014.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Ashermusic said:


> I am guessing that Mark and Alex are not primarily pianists?



Yep, I'm a pianist and much prefer 88 weights for performing. But for the work I do, I simply don't need all those keys in front of me. It's a trade off.

I'll be getting 88 weights at some point for the studio, but they'll be set aside in the corner for when I need them.


----------



## synthpunk

You mean when they start making good ones again Alex? 
Although Jay Asher's new controller certainly looks the part.

@babylonwaves Mark, yours is certainly my favorite setup. So streamlined and minimal, just love it, very inspiring and no clutter. Where do you have your Mac hidden btw ?



Alex Fraser said:


> Yep, I'm a pianist and much prefer 88 weights for performing. But for the work I do, I simply don't need all those keys in front of me. It's a trade off.
> 
> I'll be getting 88 weights at some point for the studio, but they'll be set aside in the corner for when I need them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

The Darris:



> The hutch rack mounts put displays too high



I suggest putting them on a mount. That will let you position them exactly where you want them independently of the shelf.

http://innovativeworkspaces.com/product/7000-switch/

^ That's the one I like best, or (because I've never used a dual-monitor arm) the company that makes the one I like - Innovative.


----------



## Ashermusic

Alex Fraser said:


> Yep, I'm a pianist and much prefer 88 weights for performing. But for the work I do, I simply don't need all those keys in front of me. It's a trade off.
> 
> I'll be getting 88 weights at some point for the studio, but they'll be set aside in the corner for when I need them.




Not a trade off I would be willing to make, but to each their own of course.


----------



## Eloy

Who needs furniture? Just your old computers and road case ends to hold up your keyboard....oh - any table will do for your monitors.
View attachment 9459


----------



## Rodney Money

Matt Riley said:


> I was able to get an old desk from Guitar Center for free which I cut off the top and laid a board across to hold my screens and monitors. I think I spent $30 on the board at Home Depot.


We have the same midi controller!


----------



## JW

Home made! Took me a while, but I love it. Here's a couple more photos at various stages.


----------



## TheNorseman

JW said:


> Home made! Took me a while, but I love it.


I totally get it. I love it.


----------



## JW

TheNorseman said:


> I totally get it. I love it.


Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby

I designed mine in sketchup and the desk was cut by my cousin who's a cabinet maker. I pieced the hardware together and stained it myself... Don't over-spend on a cheap chipbord desk if you have the resources!


----------



## J-M

JW said:


> Home made! Took me a while, but I love it. Here's a couple more photos at various stages.



That room looks gorgeous!


----------



## JW

MrLinssi said:


> That room looks gorgeous!


Hey! Thanks very much! My fiancé and I wanted it to feel very comfortable in the studio. Clients seem to like it...it's a relaxed vibe.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

I'll be starting a build of my desk sometime this Fall. Here is the design. I have a Doepfer LMK2+ that'll we'll install straight into the desk (which is the hard part). The desk itself will have a charcoal grey laminate with some solid oak edging. The legs will be powder-coated steel.

I'll take pictures as we go along for all to see!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Are you 100% positive you are only going to use a single display?


----------



## jtnyc

babylonwaves said:


> so here's mine. i found this place which cuts freeform MDF boards and went for a light arc instead of a strictly rectangular shape for the desk. I found it really makes a difference. the surface is is a natural laminate which helps with the direct reflections from the speakers. the desktop, without the stand, was about €300.-
> the speaker and monitor stands are custom made and based on three heavy duty keyboard stands from K&M. all we did was to saw the middle bit out and welded the outer parts together again. the absorbers in between the speakers and the stands are rubbers which are normally used for heavy machines standing on shop floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the monitor controller is held by magnets, which i find a simple way to hang something from above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always had a 88 keys keyboard and i still have it (in the back, where my other keyboards are). interestingly enough, i don't miss it. the 61 keys on the desk i prefer by now, i find it more ergonomic than integrating the keyboard into the desk. i hardly go to the bigger keyboard and play there these days.



Nice setup. Could you please tell me where you got the mat that your chair is on. 
Thanks


----------



## babylonwaves

jtnyc said:


> Nice setup. Could you please tell me where you got the mat that your chair is on.


cheers. that's just a Sisal rug. you get them everywhere. there are loads of online place where you can order them with your dimensions and color.


----------



## germancomponist

Here is the latest what I had built some years ago.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

germancomponist said:


> Here is the latest what I had built some years ago.



Do you like having your monitors that high?


----------



## TheNorseman

Do you guys prefer having the midi keyboard on top of the desk with the mouse and keyboard below it? Or the other way around? I used to have my midi controller on my table with the mouse and keyboard on top of it, but I would that I tend to just more with my mouse, and the midi controller was just in the way and I had to lift my arms above it the whole time.


----------



## Ruchir

What about having the midi keyboard to the side with a second monitor to mirror the computer screen?


----------



## TheNorseman

Ruchir said:


> What about having the midi keyboard to the side with a second monitor to mirror the computer screen?



That could be an option. I was at some point thinking about getting a desk with a tray for the controller. I'm just not a huge fan of the way it looks.


----------



## Alex Fraser

TheNorseman said:


> Do you guys prefer having the midi keyboard on top of the desk with the mouse and keyboard below it? Or the other way around? I used to have my midi controller on my table with the mouse and keyboard on top of it, but I would that I tend to just more with my mouse, and the midi controller was just in the way and I had to lift my arms above it the whole time.



That *is* the question and something I go back and forth on.
As far as ergonomics goes, there's no free lunch. Either way round is not completely comfortable and involves arm stretching of some sort.

I gotta say - some of the "pro" desk solutions look like instruments of ergonomic torture with huge, deep keyboard trays and computer monitors somewhere up in the clouds on a high shelf. No thanks.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

I've actually cut down keyboard and mouse/trackpad usage substantially since recently utilizing the controls in my Nektar LX88+; I can do nearly everything with the exception of drawing automation, etc. But I still keep the keyboard on the desk above the controller (I like the controller lower) and the trackpad on a little table to my left, at waist height.


----------



## germancomponist

Wolfie2112 said:


> Do you like having your monitors that high?


My room was very optimated, and this little Yamaha speakers were only for comparisons. They are standing on my big loudspeakers, what you can't see in this pic.


----------



## jtnyc

babylonwaves said:


> cheers. that's just a Sisal rug. you get them everywhere. there are loads of online place where you can order them with your dimensions and color.


Awesome, thanks for the info
Is that a 3x5 you have? Can you tell me how it is with the wheels of you chair? Do they roll ok, do they tear up the rug?
Thanks


----------



## babylonwaves

jtnyc said:


> Is that a 3x5 you have? Can you tell me how it is with the wheels of you chair? Do they roll ok, do they tear up the rug?
> Thanks


the rug is two years old and so far, no tear. it feels okay, i never thought something is wrong with it. PM me if you need more info re. the chair.


----------



## Fab

germancomponist said:


> Here is the latest what I had built some years ago.




Nice wood for the desk! Also, maybe it's just how the picture/lighting was but...that clock in the photo, looks very weird, like an auditory illusion kind of thing.


----------



## germancomponist

Fab said:


> Nice wood for the desk! Also, maybe it's just how the picture/lighting was but...that clock in the photo, looks very weird, like an auditory illusion kind of thing.


Yeah. I had hung this watch on a hook so that it could be read, because the wall was oblique.


----------



## jtnyc

babylonwaves said:


> the rug is two years old and so far, no tear. it feels okay, i never thought something is wrong with it. PM me if you need more info re. the chair.


thanks Babylon


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> IKEA Jerker desk. +10 years old, $99. Meatballs were extra



I see a small empty spot left over there you could add a lava lamp... right there, you see? 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## creativeforge

Another Hackea desk, using the following:

*LINNMON /* *ALVARET Table, white*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S99222257/

*OLOV Leg, adjustable, white*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10264302/

*LACK Wall shelf unit*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60282186/

*ALEX **Add-on unit, white*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20260718/

Very comfortable, perfect size for a spartan equipment toolbox...


----------



## stonzthro

and a DAT machine!


----------



## creativeforge

stonzthro said:


> and a DAT machine!



You bet, quite a find, two provinces away!  Wish I could also find an ADAT24 machine, something about the immediacy it gives the composing process is attracting me...


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

I did not even realise this when I first started making a make-shift desk for my studio back when I was in Uni and student housing. But I grew a liking towards building my own custom setup

Consists of a number of things from around the house and packaging:
-Postal Monkey Guitar Case
-Two Samsung 24" monitor boxes
-The metal frame of a Video Desk given by a Uni mate
-Two wooden blocks under the guitar case for support
-Two blocks to raise the Komplete Control 49
-Wooden backboard of a CD Rack to hold the computer keyboard and mouse



Who says you have to spend loads of money on Pro-Desks


----------



## Alex Fraser

Going for the minimalist setup (iPad not pictured.)
Standard office desk bodged together. Speaker stands are raised on child's play bricks. Everything is secured with Blu Tack (adhesive putty.)

I love threads like this.


----------



## jononotbono

I feel ashamed I haven't yet found the time to carve my desk from a solid piece of Cubase Red dyed Pterodactyl bone but I needed to get up and running and instead had to use some Plywood and unplaned rough stud work timber from B&Q...


----------



## Ruchir

Minimalism


----------



## synthpunk

@creativeforge Andre, The lava and Salt lamps moved over to the right rack to get away from the Dalek's. 

Although white is not my thing you have made great progress there on your room, congrats!



creativeforge said:


> I see a small empty spot left over there you could add a lava lamp... right there, you see?


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> @creativeforge Andre, The lava and Salt lamps moved over to the right rack to get away from the Dalek's.
> 
> Although white is not my thing you have made great progress there on your room, congrats!



Thanks, I like the white, personally. It lifts my spirits... 

What monitors do you have there?


----------



## synthpunk

Dynaudio BM6A MkI. I also own BM15A's.



creativeforge said:


> What monitors do you have there?


----------



## jononotbono

Shad0wLandsUK said:


>



I love your set up so much. Reminds me of my set up a few years ago. Although you probably need to stop playing so many games and start focussing on making them instead yeah? haha! Literally for the cost of buying a laminated piece of particle board, that resembles a kitchen worktop, you could sort out an entire Music Lab with perhaps change left over (depends on how much you drink). It starts with stripping the dreaded Woodchip wall paper (I finally live in a home without Woodchip - That was once a dream of mine haha)...






Then of course, any decent studio needs a great viewing window. Psychology is everything in this game... 






Quick "Tea Break" and a nice daydream, wondering, not whether my PRS cheques would cover this but in fact, honestly, whether I would ever get a PRS cheque at all!..





I put the windows in, (for my neighbours really, but they gave up - like most people with music do - and moved away before appreciating my efforts for them) and heavily insulated everything. 






So... By this unpainted point (which took me 5 days), I'm now finally set up with my perfect "composers rig" and nearly in the same conundrum as many! What plugins should I buy? What libraries should I buy? Are SSDs worth it? But more importantly... What chair?


----------



## jononotbono

At this point, I reckon I had spent around £1200. It was a lot of money (for me) and completely excessive to the point of this thread but I guess the point is, if you wanna do something, do it. And money will never stop you. £3k for a desk? Pffft, this desk cost me £200. Obviously work in progress... just like my music 







And no. My headphones aren't Dre Beats!


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> Dynaudio BM6A MkI. I also own BM15A's.



Do you like them for synth music?


----------



## synthpunk

The only think I would ever upgrade to are Barefoots. For your small room you might be able to even get away with BM-5A's.

Are you still restoring the D-50 btw ?



creativeforge said:


> Do you like them for synth music?


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> At this point, I reckon I had spent around £1200. It was a lot of money (for me) and completely excessive to the point of this thread but I guess the point is, if you wanna do something, do it. And money will never stop you. £3k for a desk? Pffft, this desk cost me £200. Obviously work in progress... just like my music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no. My headphones aren't Dre Beats!



No need for radiator in your composer room...it's hot anyway


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> The only think I would ever upgrade to are Barefoots. For your small room you might be able to even get away with BM-5A's.
> Are you still restoring the D-50 btw ?



Barefoot would be a waste of brilliance in my case, but I might want to test some Focals. I'm still nostalgic for Mackie HR824.

The D-50 is cleaned up, it didn't change much, though, too damaged maybe. But I have a Korg 01/W (with drive) waiting for me in Calgary next time I visit my friends there. I've been carrying some patches discs for over 15 years, some of them my own tweaks. Hopefully they will still work.


----------



## tack

Here's something I don't see talked about much: leg room. I see a lot of leg-claustrophobic setups that I couldn't imagine spending 12+ hours at. Am I the only one of slightly above average height (6'1") who insists on being able to stretch out?

So in the spirit of this thread (barely qualifying, I think), I hacked, quite literally, my office desk to remove a good sized window from the back panel to allow my legs to stretch freely out, and in the middle sits my trusty padded foot rest.

As a side benefit, it provides much easier access to the cables in the back.

(In this picture you can _just _make out the leg clearance I'm talking about.)


----------



## creativeforge

Very important, my current setup allows me a lot of legroom. My former desk had a plank in the way, quite annoying. I see you have a sub there as well, space constraints?


----------



## tack

creativeforge said:


> I see you have a sub there as well, space constraints?


That's not a sub, that's my cushioned foot stool 

(Although, yes, the room is quite, ehm, cozy.)


----------



## synthpunk

Focals are a tad bright for me Andre, but some love them them. You might be able to find a great deal on used HR824's if you look around, that's what I used used before Dynaudio. Just make sure the amps & woofer surrounds are in good condition. The one thing the HR824 & Dynaudio have in common is no ear fatigue. 

O1W should be fun and get you close to those Trinity sounds you wanted. If you have place for the D-50 get a good Midi editor for it unless it has a PG-1000.



creativeforge said:


> Barefoot would be a waste of brilliance in my case, but I might want to test some Focals. I'm still nostalgic for Mackie HR824.
> 
> The D-50 is cleaned up, it didn't change much, though, too damaged maybe. But I have a Korg 01/W (with drive) waiting for me in Calgary next time I visit my friends there. I've been carrying some patches discs for over 15 years, some of them my own tweaks. Hopefully they will still work.


----------



## creativeforge

synthpunk said:


> Focals are a tad bright for me Andre, but some love them them. You might be able to find a great deal on used HR824's if you look around, that's what I used used before Dynaudio. Just make sure the amps & woofer surrounds are in good condition. The one thing the HR824 & Dynaudio have in common is no ear fatigue.
> 
> O1W should be fun and get you close to those Trinity sounds you wanted. If you have place for the D-50 get a good Midi editor for it unless it has a PG-1000.



The HR824 were the very first monitors that gave me a sense of "depth" in the sound, like 3D, not just stereophonic. One day I may move on this, right now I have both HS-80s and HS-5s. 

I have a Trinity here actually, so I will have my 3 favorite classics (DX7 missing, but I'm not drawn to it).


----------



## synthpunk

Dexed can get you the DX vibe for free.
https://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/

If you give it try and like, PM me I have a ton of DX banks.



creativeforge said:


> The HR824 were the very first monitors that gave me a sense of "depth" in the sound, like 3D, not just stereophonic. One day I may move on this, right now I have both HS-80s and HS-5s.
> 
> I have a Trinity here actually, so I will have my 3 favorite classics (DX7 missing, but I'm not drawn to it).


----------



## Arbee

This is mine, the supposedly illegal  corner setup. All home designed and built (the small keyboard slide-out works really well). In the far corner is a mini-live, stereo mic'd area for the acoustic with curtains that pull back in front of an old mirror robe.


----------



## creativeforge

Nice! I like the drawer for the 88 keys. Is there a board that you pull to over it and have a regular desk?


----------



## Arbee

creativeforge said:


> Nice! I like the drawer for the 88 keys. Is there a board that you pull to over it and have a regular desk?


Thanks, the 88 is a Kawai ES digital piano sitting on the ground with the smaller one on the pull out shelf above it that slides in and out. There is a small amount of space beside the midi keyboard on the shelf, though used mainly for the computer keyboard. The main desk area is in the foreground at right angles to the keyboard.


----------



## MatFluor

I guess I could put up my humble setup as well.

Desk is essentially an Ikea Gerton, and left a standard Ikea table (forgot the name).

ltr: Wacom Cintiq 13HD for writing Notation and other touch stuff, my custom selfmade faderbox 4x 60mm faders for MIDI-CC control, 2x24" Philips screens mounted on Monitor arm, SMall el-cheapo Android Tablet with TouchOSC for Control, MIDI-Keyboard Nektar LX49+, Logitech Multi Keyboard, Kensington Trackball, Logitech G402 Gaming mouse, openSuSE coffee Mug xD, Older El-Cheapo Touchscreen All-In-One PC repurposed as Video slave


----------



## creativeforge

MatFluor said:


> I guess I could put up my humble setup as well.
> 
> Desk is essentially an Ikea Gerton, and left a standard Ikea table (forgot the name).
> 
> ltr: Wacom Cintiq 13HD for writing Notation and other touch stuff, my custom selfmade faderbox 4x 60mm faders for MIDI-CC control, 2x24" Philips screens mounted on Monitor arm, SMall el-cheapo Android Tablet with TouchOSC for Control, MIDI-Keyboard Nektar LX49+, Logitech Multi Keyboard, Kensington Trackball, Logitech G402 Gaming mouse, openSuSE coffee Mug xD, Older El-Cheapo Touchscreen All-In-One PC repurposed as Video slave



Tight setup! Can you show a close-up of the selfmade faderbox?


----------



## URL

tack said:


> Here's something I don't see talked about much: leg room. I see a lot of leg-claustrophobic setups that I couldn't imagine spending 12+ hours at. Am I the only one of slightly above average height (6'1") who insists on being able to stretch out?
> 
> So in the spirit of this thread (barely qualifying, I think), I hacked, quite literally, my office desk to remove a good sized window from the back panel to allow my legs to stretch freely out, and in the middle sits my trusty padded foot rest.
> 
> As a side benefit, it provides much easier access to the cables in the back.
> 
> (In this picture you can _just _make out the leg clearance I'm talking about.)


Do you use Icon for CC data?


----------



## mc_deli

tack said:


> Here's something I don't see talked about much: leg room. I see a lot of leg-claustrophobic setups that I couldn't imagine spending 12+ hours at. Am I the only one of slightly above average height (6'1") who insists on being able to stretch out?
> 
> So in the spirit of this thread (barely qualifying, I think), I hacked, quite literally, my office desk to remove a good sized window from the back panel to allow my legs to stretch freely out, and in the middle sits my trusty padded foot rest.
> 
> As a side benefit, it provides much easier access to the cables in the back.
> 
> (In this picture you can _just _make out the leg clearance I'm talking about.)





tack said:


> Here's something I don't see talked about much: leg room. I see a lot of leg-claustrophobic setups that I couldn't imagine spending 12+ hours at. Am I the only one of slightly above average height (6'1") who insists on being able to stretch out?
> 
> So in the spirit of this thread (barely qualifying, I think), I hacked, quite literally, my office desk to remove a good sized window from the back panel to allow my legs to stretch freely out, and in the middle sits my trusty padded foot rest.
> 
> As a side benefit, it provides much easier access to the cables in the back.
> 
> (In this picture you can _just _make out the leg clearance I'm talking about.)


You are not alone. I am just shy if 6'4" and even with an overheight desk my underdesk piano is uncomfortable. When I get a bigger room I will deffo put in a motor desk. My ideal is any music room for writing, practice or performance should pass the aerial windmill test. Ask: would my ceiling be safe from Townsend/Weller in their pomp?

Am also thinking @jononotbono has spandex going on most late nights!


----------



## Robo Rivard

I am not a professional musician. I will never be. For the past 30 years, I've been earning a living doing design and concept art work for 2D and 3D animation series and features.

I have been playing drums since I was 16, but I bought my first keyboard at 25, and it was a Yamaha DX7II-FD with Grey Matter sequencer included... My first software sampler was the BitHeadz Unity-DS1... HALion followed... The good old AKAI days...

Here is my present studio space... On my day job, I'm working on the Wacom 24HD as a designer, but when I switch to musical mode, my Cintiq becomes a monitor, and my 88 notes M-Audio keyboard takes the lead. My audio monitors are Alesis M1-Active
...


----------



## Robo Rivard

I made this little video two years ago to show my friends how I was working...


----------



## creativeforge

Robo Rivard said:


> I made this little video two years ago to show my friends how I was working...




Nice, Paris nostalgique...  That Cintiq HD, wowzers...


----------



## tack

URL said:


> Do you use Icon for CC data?


Yep. I even have the motorized faders CCs syncing bidirectionally with Reaper (took a bit of doing).


----------



## URL

tack said:


> Yep. I even have the motorized faders CCs syncing bidirectionally with Reaper (took a bit of doing).


thanks for the reply, I'm on Cubase so...maybe this could be translated to CB9...


----------



## jononotbono

URL said:


> No need for radiator in your composer room...it's hot anyway



That’s the absolute truth!


----------



## J-M

jononotbono said:


> Quick "Tea Break" and a nice daydream, wondering, not whether my PRS cheques would cover this but in fact, honestly, whether I would ever get a PRS cheque at all!..



Every time I see a can of Strongbow I have a terrible flashback of me carrying boxes of that stuff from the storage room to the bar (while simultaneously dodging drunken people) because we were constantly running out of it...it was around +27 degrees (quite hot for us Finns) and every customer was being a jerk. Fun times.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

creativeforge said:


> Another Hackea desk, using the following:
> 
> *LINNMON /* *ALVARET Table, white*
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S99222257/
> 
> *OLOV Leg, adjustable, white*
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10264302/
> 
> *LACK Wall shelf unit*
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60282186/
> 
> *ALEX **Add-on unit, white*
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20260718/
> 
> Very comfortable, perfect size for a spartan equipment toolbox...


Nice to see you rocking' the MX Master mouse 

I only buy Logitech mice...this MX is a special one for me though...sorry Performance MX...you were special too


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

tack said:


> Here's something I don't see talked about much: leg room. I see a lot of leg-claustrophobic setups that I couldn't imagine spending 12+ hours at. Am I the only one of slightly above average height (6'1") who insists on being able to stretch out?
> 
> So in the spirit of this thread (barely qualifying, I think), I hacked, quite literally, my office desk to remove a good sized window from the back panel to allow my legs to stretch freely out, and in the middle sits my trusty padded foot rest.
> 
> As a side benefit, it provides much easier access to the cables in the back.
> 
> (In this picture you can _just _make out the leg clearance I'm talking about.)


Ahhh DIVA hello my beauty


----------



## tack

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Ahhh DIVA hello my beauty


She sure is hard to miss, isn't she.


----------



## synthpunk

You guys need the Diva Volta skin
http://volta.kapetan.net/



tack said:


> She sure is hard to miss, isn't she.


----------



## creativeforge

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Nice to see you rocking' the MX Master mouse
> 
> I only buy Logitech mice...this MX is a special one for me though...sorry Performance MX...you were special too



I find it the most comfortable and precise for graphic design, Logitech all the way!


----------



## Hywel

Here's my very amateur, minimalist, in-the-box, setup.
I have the 90 degree setup, based around the fact that I am either in writing/playing mode, in which case I am facing the windows looking out, OR editing/mixing/fiddling mode and leaning on the desk. It works for me and I enjoy looking out of the window when playing!

The desk is solid oak, quite deep, very thick, very heavy and fixed in by a local craftsman (not me).

Hywel


----------



## Rex282

My desk is modified from a solid Redwood dinning table.I’m making a new desk(for my “new” studio) with the same basic setup(but with 88 keys)and with rack mounts on the desktop.


----------



## DynamicK

Here's mine...another Ikea Jerker Mod...same desk, 5 years apart, in different rooms.

2012




2017


----------



## EvilDragon

@DynamicK: You totally need Dell's 4-in-1 multiclient monitor. :D

@Hywel: Your place to bang the head is pretty unreachable! :D


I know I posted this already but here it is again, The EvilDragon's Lair (TM)!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

synthpunk said:


> You guys need the Diva Volta skin
> http://volta.kapetan.net/


OH MY WORD?!

I tried the one from Plugmon but did not feel it.
Love the ZebraHZ one however :D

But this is...WOW
I might have to you know


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

EvilDragon said:


> @DynamicK: You totally need Dell's 4-in-1 multiclient monitor. :D
> 
> @Hywel: Your place to bang the head is pretty unreachable! :D
> 
> 
> I know I posted this already but here it is again, The EvilDragon's Lair (TM)!


NICE

Same case and mouse as me :D

Just need the rack gear now


----------



## synthpunk

It's stunning really and a no brainer for 8E.



Shad0wLandsUK said:


> OH MY WORD?!
> 
> I tried the one from Plugmon but did not feel it.
> Love the ZebraHZ one however :D
> 
> But this is...WOW
> I might have to you know


----------



## DynamicK

EvilDragon said:


> @DynamicK: You totally need Dell's 4-in-1 multiclient monitor. :D


Those extra video monitors cost me £80. £700 for the Dell is an extravagance I would rather spend on something else.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah... but NO BEZELS! It's a beauty.


----------



## JPQ

Hywel said:


> Here's my very amateur, minimalist, in-the-box, setup.
> I have the 90 degree setup, based around the fact that I am either in writing/playing mode, in which case I am facing the windows looking out, OR editing/mixing/fiddling mode and leaning on the desk. It works for me and I enjoy looking out of the window when playing!
> 
> The desk is solid oak, quite deep, very thick, very heavy and fixed in by a local craftsman (not me).
> 
> Hywel


Sorry offtopic its your Mac Mini dual core only ? i ask when i look your sample library list.


----------



## Hywel

JPQ said:


> Sorry offtopic its your Mac Mini dual core only ? i ask when i look your sample library list.



Hi @JPQ The details are 
Model Identifier: Macmini7,1
Intel Core i5
2.6 GHz
Number of Processors: 1
Total Number of Cores: 2
L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
L3 Cache: 3 MB
Memory: 16 GB

Not really wizzy in any shape or form, more a temporary stop gap while waiting for something more elaborate to come along...

The biggest change recently has been my addition of an external SSD for my sample library.

Hywel


----------



## JPQ

Hywel said:


> Hi @JPQ The details are
> Model Identifier: Macmini7,1
> Intel Core i5
> 2.6 GHz
> Number of Processors: 1
> Total Number of Cores: 2
> L2 Cache (per Core): 256 KB
> L3 Cache: 3 MB
> Memory: 16 GB
> 
> Not really wizzy in any shape or form, more a temporary stop gap while waiting for something more elaborate to come along...
> 
> The biggest change recently has been my addition of an external SSD for my sample library.
> 
> Hywel



I ask becouse imas are very pricey for me and i use currently mac mini (similar actually but 8gigabytes only and 7200rpm hard drive). and you use sample lis what tak quad core i think like cinematic studio strings. makes me wonder if i can do most my ideas if i get 16gigabytes model and ssd drive.


----------



## Hywel

JPQ said:


> I ask becouse imas are very pricey for me and i use currently mac mini (similar actually but 8gigabytes only and 7200rpm hard drive). and you use sample lis what tak quad core i think like cinematic studio strings. makes me wonder if i can do most my ideas if i get 16gigabytes model and ssd drive.


My setup works for me, but I'm only in this as a hobby and I don't think I do anything challenging! When the green bar lights up all the way across, I just have to be patient and sometimes do some freezing.

Hywel


----------



## JPQ

Hywel said:


> My setup works for me, but I'm only in this as a hobby and I don't think I do anything challenging! When the green bar lights up all the way across, I just have to be patient and sometimes do some freezing.
> 
> Hywel



Is also for hobby for me if is not imac price is not problem and it fact eats too much room space becouse my other computers use also this same display. but maybe i still try go imac way i dont yet be sure.

i feel 5-8 tracks good sampled sounds is fine for me often i mean.


----------



## Kevin Fortin

I have a folding cafeteria-style table and recently (based on other people's photos) realized I could tuck a Z-stand under the edge to hold a midi keyboard, pretty much solving the perennial problem of how to arrange the two keyboards and mouse without having to move all the various other clutter.


----------



## shomynik

Another Ikea Jerker table... but I cut it's horns  Love this table, fantastic build quality, very smart design and so adjustable...especially with a drill and a jigsaw 

Monitors are on concrete blocks, added some Auralex pads just in case. (I really have to do some proper cable management )






Milos


----------



## Maestro1972

I'll play as I recently built my desk...still running wires and setting things up, but you get the idea.


----------



## whiskers

Maestro1972 said:


> I'll play as I recently built my desk...still running wires and setting things up, but you get the idea.


old thread I know, but great desk. Would you be able to speak to the process/requirements of building it?


----------



## danbo

I posted already on a different thread but what the heck





Trash can mac, two thunderbolt Cinema's, RED 4Pre interface, Stax headphones + Beyer, X-Touch, hornberg breath controller, blah blah. As you can see I work with a lot of paper and write out longhand


----------



## Farkle

Home Studio Renovation. Took a couple of months this summer. New custom desk that Sarah and I modified from an Office Depot desk. Total cost for the desk: about 380$. All we have left to do is build some sound absorbers in the fall, but this is a brand new studio feel, and the desk is great. Everything possible is wireless, so I can move stuff off the desk for pen and paper writing. Tons of space, feels great.

Mike


----------



## whiskers

Farkle said:


> Home Studio Renovation. Took a couple of months this summer. New custom desk that Sarah and I modified from an Office Depot desk. Total cost for the desk: about 380$. All we have left to do is build some sound absorbers in the fall, but this is a brand new studio feel, and the desk is great. Everything possible is wireless, so I can move stuff off the desk for pen and paper writing. Tons of space, feels great.
> 
> Mike


Desk looks perfect


----------



## chillbot

Farkle said:


> Everything possible is wireless


nice mouse.


----------



## gregh

Lazy as I am - my desk took less than a day using off the shelf timber. Works beautifully for me


----------



## Bender-offender

gregh said:


> Lazy as I am - my desk took less than a day using off the shelf timber. Works beautifully for me


That’s a simple, but beautiful looking desk. Post more photos once you have your studio all set up


----------



## Symfoniq

I need a better desk, and can't bring myself to spend $3K-$4K on an Argosy or Sound Construction desk that still doesn't check all my boxes. So it looks like I'll be going the DIY route.

For those of you who already built custom studio desks, is there anything you would do differently with hindsight?


----------



## whiskers

, post: 4282925, member: 7457"]I need a better desk, and can't bring myself to spend $3K-$4K on an Argosy or Sound Construction desk that still doesn't check all my boxes. So it looks like I'll be going the DIY route.

For those of you who already built custom studio desks, is there anything you would do differently with hindsight?[/QUOTE]

Same boat here although admittedly my my handyman skills are very poor. I both build desk with a slide out piano keyboard drawer, but the problem with that is I have a rather Hefty 88-key. I have to get some industrial shelf slides or something


----------



## jules

Still a work in progress, but i'm on the (good) way. Had to fit 48 u racks, 6 keyboards, microphones, etc, in a small room. And wanted to get rid of all those cables on the ground, so i can vacuum the easy way...


----------



## gregh

Bender-offender said:


> That’s a simple, but beautiful looking desk. Post more photos once you have your studio all set up


thanks - it is long finished and incredibly messy now


----------



## gregh

jules said:


> wanted to get rid of all those cables on the ground, so i can vacuum the easy way...



I hear you on that one


----------



## gregh

Symfoniq said:


> I need a better desk, and can't bring myself to spend $3K-$4K on an Argosy or Sound Construction desk that still doesn't check all my boxes. So it looks like I'll be going the DIY route.
> 
> For those of you who already built custom studio desks, is there anything you would do differently with hindsight?


not really - I like very simple furniture. But I have made a number of studio desks / racks over the years and they have got simpler and simpler. But I don't have outboard gear anymore so I just want a large flat surface. With lotsof storage elsewhere in the room.
I am thinking of buying an adjustable sit / stand desk. I have made standing desks in the past but they are really no better than sitting desks if the problem is being stationary for hours on end (which it is for me). I have to check out was is available though - it might work out better to have 2 PCs for different tasks located in different parts of the house


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Symfoniq said:


> I need a better desk, and can't bring myself to spend $3K-$4K on an Argosy or Sound Construction desk that still doesn't check all my boxes.



Over here! Such a deal. The prices are a bargain.

(See my posts in this thread.)


----------



## jules

gregh said:


> I hear you on that one


I bought a few of these babies and it helped a lot keeping everything off the ground !


----------



## igwanna

Ikea Kitchen top 2m wide
and then some ikea legs as seen.... im very happy with it, cheap+, huge and not bad quality


----------



## oedipusdaedalus

Love these threads! Here's mine. It's an Ikea Besta system with a Karlby walnut countertop. Works quite well for an off the shelf system so far. 

The keyboard was sitting front/center on the desk but I found it too high for longer playing. Still trying to figure out a long-term solution for a keyboard stand and a place to put my outboard gear (out of frame).


----------



## HeliaVox

jules said:


> I bought a few of these babies and it helped a lot keeping everything off the ground !


Where did you find this? I did a google search and couldn't seem to find it. I need more cable management in my life.


----------



## jules

HeliaVox said:


> Where did you find this? I did a google search and couldn't seem to find it. I need more cable management in my life.


In a french store :
https://www.leroymerlin.fr/v3/p/pro...zRXTCh02fwozEAQYAiABEgLtd_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#

Surprised it's not on amazon or ebay...


----------



## Ruchir

This is my new studio. Still kitting it out....


----------



## bcarwell

One thing I did I recommend is rather than spend a fortune on a nice veneer, paneling, or other surface treatment, consider pre-engineered flooring boards, especially when on sale, for the top surface. Much easier to cut and handle than big panels, if you screw up you are just cutting another board, they snap fit together and make a beautiful surface, and come in an incredibly wide variety of finishes- mine is Brazilian mahogany and looks like it cost a fortune. And you can often buy them in broken lots so you only have to purchase exactly what you need. One tip: when ripping them, attach two or three together temporarily so you are ripping on a larger surface of them joined together. They snap apart/together so after the rip you can take them apart and just use the piece you were ripping or trimming.

My biggest regret: building a sliding shelf under the table for pulling my keyboard out on when in use. When its out I am too far away from the work surface. And the shelf was built to put the piano keys at my desired playing height, making the work surface too high (for mouse, computer keyboard, etc.) so I am tiresomely reaching up a bit for the computer keyboard, mixer, etc.. If I had it to do over again, the shelf would not slide but rather just be a simple shelf recessed downward from the workstation top, so the top of the keyboard was at the same height as the worksurface. If not using the keyboard, a thin panel flush with the workspace height would slide over the keyboard giving me more workspace when needed and avoiding the necessity for finding $turdy drawer sliding mechanisms to support my heavy keyboard, e.g. no need for it to slide in and out..

Good luck, 

Bob


----------



## prodigalson

oedipusdaedalus said:


> Love these threads! Here's mine. It's an Ikea Besta system with a Karlby walnut countertop. Works quite well for an off the shelf system so far.
> 
> The keyboard was sitting front/center on the desk but I found it too high for longer playing. Still trying to figure out a long-term solution for a keyboard stand and a place to put my outboard gear (out of frame).



love that rack case you have the Apollo in. Where did you find that?


----------



## ayjayUK

Hi, and Happy New year all..

New year New desk as they say.. 

I'm looking to create a NEW sit/stand setup now I've changed my workflow to use the incredible S49MK2 from Native instruments, those 8 rotary encoders and two screens are pretty much 99% of my focus and the lovely ultra-wide monitor barely gets a glance during creative sessions.

This is my current setup, which was actually built around a novation Launchkey 49, which slid away under the riser perfectly. Now my new S49MK2 fits with about 2mm to spare which is lucky, but also too close for comfort. Due to its depth too i need to hang it off the end to reach the top buttons which is far from ideal.

I've heard the ikea skarsta manual handle winder desk is a good sturdy platform to start on. 
Anyone had experience with this and adding their own custom top? Also interested if anyone using NI Maschine has any other tips for mounting a JAM/MASCHINE over or near a 49 key keyboard.

I need to be able to slide the keyboard away to do other work too as the desk doubles for graphics work on a wacom and with a keyboard/mouse. I built the riser from a cherry veneer MDF panel just glued and screwed to some construction batons, cost about £25. The main desk was rescued from a friends office for FREE! which is a bonus.


----------



## Mornats

ayjayUK said:


> Also interested if anyone using NI Maschine has any other tips for mounting a JAM/MASCHINE over or near a 49 key keyboard.



Check out my post here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/diy-studio-desk-fight.63415/#post-4109190

I use a pair of laptop stands for my Maschine and Jam. The feet aren't flat but my S61 MkI still sits on top of them.


----------



## Michael Antrum

ayjayUK said:


> Also interested if anyone using NI Maschine has any other tips for mounting a JAM/MASCHINE over or near a 49 key keyboard.



I use one of these with my Maschine Studio....

https://www.gear4music.com/Recordin...MIyMHQ4urP3wIV2ZrVCh2s7wnKEAQYBSABEgLP__D_BwE


----------



## ciccio

philskeys said:


> I went with this SKARSTA desk from IKEA because I can adjust the height by turning the crank. The keyboard is on a Qwik-Lock platform-style stand that I can slide back when not needed.


Hi, this SKARSTA is the 160 x 80 cm size? I would like to put my 88 keys keyboard below but I need at least 130 cm between the legs, do you know if it is the case? Thanks!


----------



## oedipusdaedalus

prodigalson said:


> love that rack case you have the Apollo in. Where did you find that?



Heh. Sorry. I missed this... Hope I'm not too late. :D 

It's from AudioRax. They make some great stuff. This one is Maple Walnut (like the ice cream)



AudioRax Straight Studio Equipment Racks


----------



## prodigalson

oedipusdaedalus said:


> Heh. Sorry. I missed this... Hope I'm not too late. :D
> 
> It's from AudioRax. They make some great stuff. This one is Maple Walnut (like the ice cream)
> 
> 
> 
> AudioRax Straight Studio Equipment Racks



thanks and pretty reasonable too


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

EvilDragon said:


> @DynamicK: You totally need Dell's 4-in-1 multiclient monitor. :D
> 
> @Hywel: Your place to bang the head is pretty unreachable! :D
> 
> 
> I know I posted this already but here it is again, The EvilDragon's Lair (TM)!


A printer in a Music studio, that is a first for me


----------



## EvilDragon

Well, I do operate as an LLC company, sometimes stuff needs to be printed out for accounting purposes.


----------



## Einzi

EvilDragon said:


> @DynamicK: You totally need Dell's 4-in-1 multiclient monitor. :D
> 
> @Hywel: Your place to bang the head is pretty unreachable! :D
> 
> 
> I know I posted this already but here it is again, The EvilDragon's Lair (TM)!


Love how neat everything is! Looks so perfect!


----------

